# 5 Strain Medical Room



## NorCalHal (Jun 25, 2011)

Before the Site Crash, I had shared a few pics of the new room that I built back in October. The room has worked out great. There were a few issues but they pretty much have all been resolved.

I ended up adding 4 more lights for a total of 16,000 watts. I ended up converting the storage room to a Veg room that houses 6 sets of 8-bulb T-5 lights. The T-5's give me a solid 3-4 weeks of veg time before they go into the flower room. I still Veg in the Flower room for a bout a week to 10 days.

The heat was never really an issue usuing a Mitsubishi 2.5 ton Mini Split AC unit. Once outside temps reached 85+, it became an issue. The Condenser sat in the main part of the warehouse and really heted up the warehouse as a whole. I tried a few things to control it, but it still bugged me. I installed a 5000 cfm house fan and had a custom plenum built that mounted to the fan and slipped fit right under the Main warehouse vent, thus pushing all the hot air out of the show. Still pretty hot.

So, I ended up getting a 5 ton Whole house AC. I rented a crane and installed the main compressor on the roof of the whole building. No more exhaust heat issues. I installed the Furnace/Air Handler directly in the grow room. I used no Plenum or ductwork on the air handler, I just left her wide open. Works GREAT. No more heat issues at all. I can run the room at 65 with the lights on if I desire! I get 2000cfm of 38 degree air comin' out of her! She will cool the room in no more then 10 minuates.
I am working on actually getting a plenum built for the air discharge and installing another thermostat adn Electic Dampner to allow the main AC to chill the Veg also. Big $ though....

I am pretty maxed out with Power. I have a 3 phase 300 amp service, and I am peaking arouund 210 amps with everything running. My Electric Bill is silly.

Now lets get to the girls. Most of you that know me know that I usually run only 1 flavor each room. After working exclusivly with other dispensaries and my own, I am starting to run multiple flavors on the same run. Getting into the Biz full time has opened a few doors to some great genetics. 
So, no more Pre-98 Bubba this run. This is the first run I have done in over eight years that I have not ran Bubba.
Currently in the grow is 5 different strains.
Chem '91...the Real.
GDP
Razzberry Kush (Rosenthals cut)
Blue Dream 
and my good friend Larry OG.
With the Larry, I went thru 100 beans over the last 6 months that I got from Swerve and found a great Pheno.

The issue with this many different strains is the feed. I have to make a different juice for the Chem 91 everytime, as she is super finicky to say the least. You can sure tell that she is the godmother of all OG's.

The GDP has a seperate feed also as she needs more N then the others.

Larry is pretty hardy. The Razz is a heavy feeder along with the BlueDream.

I built trellises for all the Sativa based strains, and I wish I would have built them for the Indica's too.... I have to actually go raise the trellises for the Sativa's tonite, as they streatched too far theu the trellis and are putting on MAD weight.

Enough talk....to the pics....next post


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jun 25, 2011)

Bravo Hal!   post them pics!


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 25, 2011)

I took these yesterday....Day 31 or so....


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 25, 2011)

That is just beautifull. Respect.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jun 25, 2011)

oh man that is a sweet room...  are you running CO2 (saw the propane tank)?  how are you delivering wawa & nutes?

i genuflect in your general direction.


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 25, 2011)

Speachless, you are the man.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 25, 2011)

CO2.
I do run CO2. I run elevated parts @ 1500ppm thru Veg and 2 weeks into 12/12. I would have ran it longer but the Chem HATED it. The Chem really grew fast under the elevated parts, so fast it actually bleached the leaves. From talking to a few cats, we are under the beleife that the Chem photosythenisised so fast the Chylorphil was "bleached" out of the upper leaves. ( I know, spelling.....). I know this sounds a little crazy, but the plant health is still rocking and the root mass is ragin'. Once I stopped the elevated CO2, they recovered, but the greeness of the upper leaves did not come back.

So, the Room is sealed, completley. I still run the CO2 genny at atmospheric levels, the controller is set to 390 ppm. I forgot to turn it back on after a bottle change and the CO2 parts fell below 200. Plants do eat up the CO2 during the day.

I have not exchanged air in the room in over 45 days.

I hand water all the girls myself. I am usuing 5 gallon Smart Pots, so Watering is around every 4-6 days. Now that they are fully budding, it is about every 3 days or so.

I use RO water starting at 10 ppm.here is the mix in order.
Pro Silicate
Cal Mag
GH 3 part. No Green during Flowering at all.
GH Flouralicious Bloom
GH KoolBloom Liquid
Bud Candy
Hygrozyme
Superthive ( I forgot how much I love that stuff!)

I add Verde to the GDP if needed for extra N.

I make nuits fresh every watering, all run to waste, I look for about a 10-20% runoff.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 25, 2011)

I am actually going away from my beloved GH next run....
There is a new company that are GH Defectors that created a company that is more geared twords MMJ, it is called Cutting Edge. 

The Medium I use is Sunshine #4 amended with course Perlie to a ratio of 2-1 this round.


----------



## Locked (Jun 25, 2011)

Very Nice.....I love my Larry OG as well.....favorite strain for me hands down.  I got lucky and found a keeper pheno 5 beans in out of a ten pack.


----------



## burner (Jun 25, 2011)

My jaw dropped after reading your description, then seeing the pics....great stuff there my man :aok:


----------



## WoodyPheonix (Jun 25, 2011)

Those pics should come with a "Trouser accident" warning.
Total respect fella. W


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 25, 2011)

thanks for sharing *NCH*---you have out done yourself yet again---always a pleasure seeing how the big boys roll---is hydro in the future for this room---keep up the good work---very inspiring---peace


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Jun 25, 2011)

that is so badass! great work on everything. 

and i just smoked my first larry og last night, **** is bomb!


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jun 25, 2011)

Hey NCH you missed a washer on the left unistrut holding up the aircon unit
Rotflmao.
That is the best looking set-up ive ever seen and you clearly dont cut corners with your build quality/construction.
One question not important to me but when you you use linked lines of aircooled reflectors surely one end will run hotter lamps that the other dependant on which direction air is pushed or pulled through the hoods.
Great set up hats off to ya and is that personal.
T4


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the props fellas.
Haha T4! Actually, if you look, I need a faceplate for the 120 outlet for the Airhandler....you must be slippin'.....

I am pushing air thru the hoods with the 8" Max fan mounted directly to the first hood. I used hard elbows for the one 90 degree bend up and out. It does bother me and you are correct, the last lite int he string does run hotter underneath a bit.
But since I installed the 5 ton, no issues. I'll still end up getting a booster fan for the end of the string, ecspecially since you noticed....I am such a freak. OverKill is Underrated.

I run my personal script in this room. I have a 99 plant Rec and am running under that. All overages on weight get distributed thru the collective to other Medical Patients.


----------



## Roddy (Jun 25, 2011)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the props fellas.
> Haha T4! Actually, if you look, I need a faceplate for the 120 outlet for the Airhandler....you must be slippin'.....
> 
> I am pushing air thru the hoods with the 8" Max fan mounted directly to the first hood. I used hard elbows for the one 90 degree bend up and out. It does bother me and you are correct, the last lite int he string does run hotter underneath a bit.
> ...




This was my thought as well....gotta love total climate control! 

WOW NCH, I expected this to be huge, but, WOW!!!:hubba: :hubba:


----------



## Roddy (Jun 26, 2011)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> CO2.
> I do run CO2. I run elevated parts @ 1500ppm thru Veg and 2 weeks into 12/12. I would have ran it longer but the Chem HATED it. The Chem really grew fast under the elevated parts, so fast it actually bleached the leaves. From talking to a few cats, we are under the beleife that the Chem photosythenisised so fast the Chylorphil was "bleached" out of the upper leaves. ( I know, spelling.....). I know this sounds a little crazy, but the plant health is still rocking and the root mass is ragin'. Once I stopped the elevated CO2, they recovered, but the greeness of the upper leaves did not come back.
> 
> So, the Room is sealed, completley. I still run the CO2 genny at atmospheric levels, the controller is set to 390 ppm. I forgot to turn it back on after a bottle change and the CO2 parts fell below 200. Plants do eat up the CO2 during the day.
> ...



How long does this normally take??


----------



## jesuse (Jun 26, 2011)

wow 200 ladies wow ,,,,,bet your very hapy chapy!!,,,,,i dream of a grow like this ,,,,id eat, smoke and sleep on it ,,,,peace cheers for shareing a top class grow.....peace [j]


----------



## Sparda (Jun 26, 2011)

That is anincredible sight, if that was me I would set up my bed in the middle of the room and sleep there myself haha. Much respect to you!



			
				NorCalHal said:
			
		

> My Electric Bill  is silly.



Haha yeah I bet it is, since that is such a big grow have you ever thought of running it all of some diesel generators instead of it working up a huge electric bill? Could work out cheeper in the long run.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jun 26, 2011)

don't think so... a diesel gen that can put out 300 amps will eat about/over 2 gallons an hour.  so with an 18 hr cycle you're looking at roughly 1000 gallons a month, which is about $4000 a month right now.  plus the cost of transporting it to your site, holding tanks to store it, safety, fumes, ongoing generator maintenance, etc.  that doesn't include the cost of the genny but that's probably in the $15k-$25k range.  its cheaper to pull from the power company than generate your own amps.

i would not want to venture a guess on Hal's power bill but i bet you could pay a mortgage with it.




			
				Sparda said:
			
		

> Haha yeah I bet it is, since that is such a big grow have you ever thought of running it all of some diesel generators instead of it working up a huge electric bill? Could work out cheeper in the long run.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 26, 2011)

A Generator is not feasable where I am at, and the costs would be too much for this small show.

As far as the electric, I just pay it. It is just another cost of doing business.
The Power bill is more then my mortgage. Sad but true.

Roddy, The hand watering takes me 3 hours or so, but for me, it is my ZEN. It is the best part of the day for me and it is just plain relaxing. I usually make 3 different nuit mixes for this particular run, being that there are 5 different strains.

Jesuse...the room is actually less then 99 plants. I am legally allowed to go up to 495 plants, but I don't want to entice the feds with big numbers.

I have really been starting to work with more Sativa influenced strainsSativa's produce so much more weight and you can acheive the weight with fewer plants. IE. The Chem for instance. Str8 Sativa. I am running 27 Chem plants in one 16' x 4' tray (custom built). There are 5-1000watt lights over that area. I expect 4-6 and even maybe a few 8 ounce plants to come from it. I think if I would have used less plants it would have been better. they would all average around 6-8 per plant with less plants and more fimmin'. Next round.

The Canopy is so important. FIM'in the plants is a HUGE help. I Fim the girls quite a bit. It does take longer to recover then traditional topping, but as long as you plan for it, it is no big deal.
I also supercrop. Those girls get a nice twist of the stalks all thru veg and alot the first 2 weeks of flower as they are in stretch. Some stalks I will straight twist, and others just bend. It is all about letting the lower branches "catch up" to the mains and creating an even thick canopy.


----------



## tcbud (Jun 26, 2011)

Hope you had a great weekend over at the Cannabis Cup!

You have outdone yourself here NCH!


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 26, 2011)

SADDENED TC..... Too much work this weekend.....I couldn't go 
What's sad is the Dispensary I was doing work for was entered in the Cup and I couldn't even go....Damn work ethics....lol.
In this Biz....the girls allways come first.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jun 26, 2011)

Yes gilrs come first NCH.
Amazing attention to detail and you can legally grow 495 plants WOW......
T4


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey NCH you need to clean the floors now I just 

 everywhere:aok: You deffently do a grow right


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 26, 2011)

A few more pics.....

I know, I need to clean up under the plants a bit.....

Yes, that's the guard dog......not really...Family pet...just had to show ya! He jsut turned a year old.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jun 26, 2011)

Superb nch and what strain is the dog a pitt/pitt cross/boxer/american bulldog anyway a cutie for sure.
T4


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Jun 27, 2011)

Awesome NCH. Loving your show mate!!!


----------



## Mutt (Jun 27, 2011)

Look at all the schwagg. :lama:

Nice set-up NorCal. :aok:


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 27, 2011)

American Bulldog. Year old and 100 lb's +...what a moose.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 27, 2011)

He's just a puppy.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jun 28, 2011)

I love american bulldogs nch and wow he is gonna be a big un.
T4


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 28, 2011)

NCH ... Once again this is beautifull. Your dog also 

Do you mind if i ask when you start removing the bottom parts ? Do you top yours at 2nd or 3rd ?

My props to you :aok:


----------



## mountain man (Jun 28, 2011)

Sweet is an understatement !!  If your AC & cooling is good now, have you ever thought of going with vertical lighting ?


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 28, 2011)

BHO...I trim out the lowers a couple of times thruout the grow. The first time is prob 3-4 weeks into veg....then again about 2 weeks after the Flip.
The benefit I see is far more weight and better herb quality. The Market is super competitive and you do not want any buds really smaller then a nickle.

I have actually been fimming, and that is how I really got the canopy so nice with the Larry OG and the Chem. I did top the GDP and the Razz, as they seemed more Indica dominant and I couldn't afford the healing time that fimming takes over topping. I top/Fim multiple times.

Mountain man. Yes sir, I have been thinking about Vert growing. I just had the AC installed only a couple of weeks ago, so I am still thinking everything thru.


Thanks Ozzy and T4...One good thing, he listens well. We took him(well, my wife took him!) thru training classes and it really helped. My wife is 110 lbs so I didn't want him to pull her around when they went on walks. He totally took to the training.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 28, 2011)

Love you dog, love your amazing grow. You need to make house calls. I would say green mojo, but you already have that. well done.


----------



## mountain man (Jun 28, 2011)

Vertical is where its at..........


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 29, 2011)

Love to camp out in that forest. Nice growing NCH!


----------



## nouvellechef (Jun 29, 2011)

They look ok  A crane????????? Lol. Multi strain 99 plant grows are calling for a full organic lineup. Same mix for legions of strains, no PH'ing. 

Hell. This thread even got BBP to log in.


----------



## Locked (Jun 29, 2011)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Love to camp out in that forest. Nice growing NCH!




Holy Shitsnacks.....what up brosef? Long time no see. Hope all is well.


----------



## valleyboy (Jun 30, 2011)

NCH, where or where did you get your card?  I will need to get another recommendation soon.  I know of one in Fresno that does 80 flowering, just curious as to where they give your #.


----------



## Irish (Jun 30, 2011)

large and in charge! thats tight...


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 30, 2011)

Whats happening BBP! Thanks for dropping by bro!

You too NC! Hope all is well with you uo north! I hear ya about the Organics bro, I am learning quite a bit about it thru my friends outdoor grow. All about the root mass.
For me, I am looking forward to usuing the new nuit line Cutting Edge. I am allready committed as I bought thier full line up a few days ago. I just transplanted a few girls to start them veggin' to replace the girls in the flower room. They got thier first dose of cutting edge yesterday, so we will see.
I know quite a few folks up north that use that cutting edge and the results are awesome. you all know I was GH for life, but I saw enough to change up for a click and see how it goes.


ValleyBoy...you are correct, he is in Fresno. You can only get high rec numbers if you have the paperwork to back up your "ailment". I am a multi back surgery victim, so I have tone of paperwork,MRI's and such. 
It's the only good thing about being old.....lol.


Irish! What's happening man! Besides managing this grow, I have been keepin' busy keeping PuffMonkey out of troub;e! Love that guy!


----------



## Mountain209man (Jun 30, 2011)

who wouldnt love good ol fresno ca plenty of good drs of all different ethnic backgrounds welcoming the needy


----------



## valleyboy (Jun 30, 2011)

Mountain209man said:
			
		

> who wouldnt love good ol fresno ca plenty of good drs of all different ethnic backgrounds welcoming the needy



Hello my goodsir, I believe you are a resident in or around my neck of the woods.  Good day to you, sir.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jul 3, 2011)

Well, I am on my lst few weeks of flower for the GDP, so I started feeding PurpleMaxx from Humbolt nuit. We will see what happens!


----------



## tokinherper (Jul 5, 2011)

the holy grail!!!lol haaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jul 9, 2011)

What's happening man! Besides managing this grow, I have been keepin' busy keeping PuffMonkey out of troub;e! Love that guy!

Last i heard of PM he was going to be starting a stretch hope he doing well nch and BBP man wheres he been hanging hope he is cool too.

Some more pics are called for nch.:hubba:

T4


----------



## nvthis (Jul 10, 2011)

Jeeze man, for a dude that _HATES_ trimmin', you sure are torturing yourself....

Looo-king goood bro.. 

Kinda cool to see ya leaning in on the sats.. It's funny, I am an indy guy through and through, but those darn skinny leaves keep creepin' in on my grows too..

Glad to see ya rockin' it as hard as ever man.. _ALWAYS_ an inspiration.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jul 10, 2011)

Whats happening Nvthis! Good to see you around bro! Gimme a holler if you head down to the bay!
I'll tell you what, I am WAY leaning more to Sats for sure, as I have been on the Indy train far too long. It sure is nice to hit MAD weight running Sats again.
I gotta getr some more pics soon. The Ras and GDP will be coming down next weekend.


----------



## slagathor (Dec 1, 2011)

wow, vicious room. very neat and organized. your killin it dog  very nicely put together


----------



## M3diciNaL_MaNiPulaToR (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm in aww, I would pay to help you hand water those beauties lol!!


----------

